# Barbara K. and Melissa M.



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO TWO WONDERFUL LADIES!!! :cheer2::becky:


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday. Hope your days are wonderful and cool!!!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday-Happy Birthday To You Both-hope you did just what you wanted to do on your Special day.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Many Happy Returns of the Day!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you both!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Happy Birthday!!!!*


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Wishing you a very Happy Birthday Ladies*


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Wishes to you both!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*Happy Birthday to you both!!!!*

Hope you enjoy a wonderful day doing all your favorite things.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Hav a wonderful birthday!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

:whoo: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hope you both have great birthdays!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Happy birthday to both ladies! I hope your day is/was everything you wished it to be! arty:


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

A very happy birthday to both of you.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Pattie said:


> Hope you enjoy a wonderful day doing all your favorite things.


Pattie, LOVE that picture, too cute.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday.....Hope its long for both of you and your wishes come true.


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you, everyone who wished me a Happy Birthday! It was! DH and I went to dinner and a musical comedy in Laguna Beach that night called "Life Could Be a Dream". Lots of fun. 

Sally and Pattie, I loved your pictures!

Melissa, I hope your birthday was a happy one too!

Barbara


----------

